# Illinois Breeders ?????????



## Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

I am looking for good breeders in Illinois or nearby states .. Am looking for companion dog ............ puppy .................. cant afford some of these prices I have been finding .............$3000 - 5000 is out of my budget . 


We just lost Beau to liver cancer .......... beau was a 10 year old male from Olympus Shepherds Salt Lake City . Beau was a longcoat . 


I dont mind paying for quality breeding but arent some of these prices extreme ?? 

Any suggestions for good breeding at working man prices ???????


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your boy.







We lost our 4 year old girl a month ago. She was also a longcoat. 

Yes, 3000 to 5000 is extreme.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well it depends if you are a very active companion for a dog or if sitting on the couch tossing the ball down the hallway companion for a dog.







There are three main "branches" of German Shepherds. While with enough research you can find what you are looking in any of the lines, knowing more specifics of what you are looking for would help get you pointed in the right direction. There are people that consider a "companion" a dog that is going out to conformation shows, agility matches, SCH training every week. Then there are others that take their companions for a walk around the block. Both dogs would be "companions" but their activity levels and drives would be vastly different. 

Clear as mud?


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Why don't you visit http://www.tritonkennels.com.. I know Trish has a nice litter on the grounds right now! Email or call her. She is very knowledgeable and always willing to help!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think Mittelwest discounts coated dogs.

http://www.mittelwest.com

3000-5000 is too much unless you want TOP show line (and even then it's a crap shoot with pups). 3000 should be the top price that you'd pay.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. The Olympus Shepherds website does not look up to date but appears they used to breed German Showlines. Check out Bullinger Shepherds in Canada http://www.bullingershepherds.com. They breed German Showlines and do have longcoats show up in their litters. A little far from you but not too far to consider shipping.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You can check out my breeder, Karen. She's located in Winnebago, Illinois and I've got nothing but good things to say about her and her dogs. Check out her website...

http://www.angelsindisguise.us/

Send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Triton has a gorgeous black sable coatie pup in their new litter 

Lee


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Of course it depends on what kind of dog you are looking for...but the breeder of my dogs parents is in Illinois and I've been nothing but impressed with my 2 and their Mom and Dad. 

You can check out their website here...
http://germandog.com/homepage.html


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.kulladogs.com I would highly recommend. They have a litter on the ground now. They breed only hip certified, titled, proven dogs. Both parent's have excellent temps and are on the premisis. 

They not only breed titled dogs but also work their dogs so they really get to know them. Also, spend lots of time with their puppies and do an excellent job matching up pup to owner. 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: chrubywww.kulladogs.com I would highly recommend. They have a litter on the ground now. They breed only hip certified, titled, proven dogs. Both parent's have excellent temps and are on the premisis.
> 
> They not only breed titled dogs but also work their dogs so they really get to know them. Also, spend lots of time with their puppies and do an excellent job matching up pup to owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Also wanted to add that Bill's dog Kway has quite a few progeny on this board.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: chrubywww.kulladogs.com I would highly recommend. They have a litter on the ground now. They breed only hip certified, titled, proven dogs. Both parent's have excellent temps and are on the premisis.
> 
> They not only breed titled dogs but also work their dogs so they really get to know them. Also, spend lots of time with their puppies and do an excellent job matching up pup to owner.
> 
> Good luck on your search.


I would second this. I got my pup from their last litter and Bill and Jen have been nothing short of amazing. I couldn't be happier with my girl, they chose well for me.









But then again, it is really dependent on what lines you are looking for. Do your research, talk to breeders. A good breeder will answer your questions and steer you in the right direction.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupWhy don't you visit http://www.tritonkennels.com.. I know Trish has a nice litter on the grounds right now! Email or call her. She is very knowledgeable and always willing to help!


I will second this. I've known Trish for several years, know the dam quite well, and have seen the litter. 

If you are in Southern IL and looking for something close to home to visit, Bill Seltzer in Springfield has a litter of bi-colors and (maybe) solid blacks on the ground, DDR lines. 

If you are looking for black and reds, send me a PM -- seems everyone is mentioning working line breeders.







Trish and Bill are IL breeders I know well with litters on the ground right now.....just a coincidence that they both have working lines.

Christine


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is a small breeder. She breeds one or so litters a year and works towards producing showlines that work. Kavanaugh Shepherds http://www.kavanaughshepherds.com/index.htm

Don't know if you would be interested in a rescue, but I just posted a 2 year old Sable female in the Non Urgent section. She is in Manitowoc, WI. I will be call or visitng her to get more details.


----------



## CarsinGSD (Nov 9, 2008)

Michigan isn't too far away.

Visit Alta-Tollhaus. Julie-Richards Mostosky is an honest and dedicated breeder who will treat you fairly...you won't be disappointed. Alta-Tollhaus puppies are absolutley outstanding!

http://www.24kgsd.com


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.gildafk9.com has 2 black females left in their litter. It's a West German/DDR cross litter. They are near Madison, WI


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

carsin ....... I have contacted Alta-Tollhaus ............. I have them on my shortlist .... do you have one of their puppies ? ....... can you give me some details ???/ 

Bullinger Shepherds is on the short list as well .


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'd also recommend Alta-Tollhaus. Just saw several of Julie's pups a week or so ago when they came over for hubby to tattoo them. All really nice pups. 

There are a couple members on the board here with dogs from Julie, and I'm sure they'd be glad to share their experiences.


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Mittelwest Kennels in Bolingbrook, Il. Julie Martinez is the owner. She discounts long coats at about 1/2 of the stock coat rate (I have a 1 year old plush coat that's the love of my life). You can check out her website at http://www.mittelwest.com. She is very knowledgeable and breeds awesome dogs. I know a number of others that have dogs from Mittelwest and every one that I heard from has had a great experience. Julie breeds top West German showlines. All breeding stock is OFA certified and all breeding stock is ScH titled.
Good luck!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Richardcarsin ....... I have contacted Alta-Tollhaus ............. I have them on my shortlist .... do you have one of their puppies ? ....... can you give me some details ???/
> 
> Bullinger Shepherds is on the short list as well .


Yes Carole is a long time friend of Julie and currently has Alta-Tollhaus' Kayla, who is a half sister to my Nikon.

I am already infinitely pleased with my Nikon, he is *exactly* what I wanted in every way. I think I mentioned this in my PM, but all the pups have different temperaments and Julie has done an awesome job matching them to the right people.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's a few more Illinois breeders.

Landschaft Kennels
My Bodyguard
Gidcumb Shepherds

All in Marengo Illinois. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

For working lines, I'd second the recommendation for Landschaft too.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, Richard. 

I know Triton raises working line GSDs, and she has a litter that she is raising now. There is an Orange boy that I just love SO very much! Trish is a wonderful breeder, and if you would like a gorgeous well-bred GSD I would definitely talk to her. 

I understand you are looking for a companion, but no harm no foul asking about Triton dogs. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

my cashman is an alta-tollhaus boy too...you probably won't go too far wrong with a 24kgsd!

http://sera-and-cash.blogspot.com


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

beautiful dogs!!!!


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

anyone familiar with the GSD'S from Von Fenja German Shepherds from Pana ILL ...........http://www.vonfenja.com/................ I am really close to buying a puppy from them !!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm not familiar with them. I see Trish from Triton has already been recommended and you might want to check out Jason also.

http://www.vonsidener.com


Have fun with your search!


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

If you are looking for a show line Mittelwest is the way to go in Illinois. Julie is GREAT and she discounts her long coats half off if thats what you are looking for. If you are looking for a working dog, Landschaft Kennels is one of the best around. Never heard a bad thing about either one, except Landschaft dogs have been known to penitrate the sleaves!!! Their bitework is incredible!!!


----------



## Gunnermom (Feb 4, 2005)

Although I have never met her, I like the look of Triton Kennels, and Trish seems very knowledgeable. I would look at her kennels.


----------

